# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  Actitud 'DE' y 'HACIA' un novato.

## Patrick I. O'Malley

Como muchos sabéis, el pasado viernes tuvimos quedada en Tres Cantos a la que se nos unió Zarkov. Él se autodefine como principiante y se vio rodeado de un grupo de 7 personas más avanzadas en este arte (he evitado escribir '7 magos').



(Párarfo editado) Su actitud pareció, en un análisis superficial, la de alguien inseguro, a pesar de que en varias ocasiones le pedimos que hiciera algún juego. Daba la sensación de que se sentía un poco apabullado por la batería de juegos que hicimos. (Y es que cuando nos soltamos la melena no hay quién nos frene)   :Wink:  

Bueno, esta actitud es perfectamente comprensible, pero errónea. Me explico: (Fin de la edición)

TODOS hemos empezado alguna vez. Más tarde o más temprano, pero todos lo hemos hecho. A todos se nos han caído las cartas alguna vez. Todos nos hemos sentido orgullosísimos de nuestro primer jueguecito y, al poco, avergonzados de nuestra bisoñez al ver el camino que quedaba por andar. Pero hay algo importantísimo que todo debemos tener en cuenta cuando se reúnen magos de distinto nivel. Se llama 'ACTITUD'.

El mago novel debe tener una actitud valiente y, en la medida de lo posible, segura. Debe saber que ningún mago decente (siempre puedes topar con algún 'gilidoors') va a burlarse. El mago novel debe, si acaso, advertir 'estoy empezando y me gusta. Luego me decís cómo lo veis. Y a continuación hacer su juego. Nunca debe avergonzarse y siempre debe estar orgulloso de lo que hace, sea en el nivel 1 o en el 27. Y la razón en la que se justifica esta actitud es, precisamente, la que está descrita en el siguiente párrafo.

El mago novel debe saber que, al menos es lo que he comprobado con mucha frecuencia, los magos avanzados ven en el novel alguien que está empezando a descubrir el camino que ello ya han recorrido. Siempre he visto en los avanzados una actitud de respeto hacia el novel y de ayuda en lo presenciado. Aportación de mejoras, comportarse como lo haría el público a pesar de conocer el juego que se está presenciando, proporcionar consejo....

Lo ilustraré con una anécdota: En nuestro grupo hay un chaval de 14 años que se está iniciando. Hace un par de reuniones nos hizo el juego de la aparición de los cuatro ases que viene al final del Canuto. Un colega y yo, que lo conocíamos, le observamos, participamos en lo que se nos pedía, nos comportamos como el público que él necesitaba, nos sorprendimos cuando debíamos.. y una vez acabado, al ser preguntados si conocíamos el juego (lo habríamos hecho igualmente si no hubiera preguntado), le respondimos afirmativamente y le fuimos aportando cada uno nuestra visión, lo que creíamos que le serviría para mejorar su presentación, alguna clave.... Esa es la actitud que he visto siempre en los magos más avanzado con respecto a los noveles. Una actitud de tomar una carta con naturalidad sin evitar el claro forzaje que se nos está presentando, de contestar siguiendo la broma o el diálogo presentado. Nunca en plan 'venga, resume que ya me conozco el asunto'....

Así que, magos noveles (ojo, que yo sólo estoy un pasito por delante) cuando estéis entre magos avanzados, no os cortéis un pelo, aunque estén haciendo maravillas. Posicionaros públicamente en vuestro nivel, que quede claro y, entonces, haced vuestro juego con la seguridad de que no estáis siendo vigilados y/o criticados, sino arropados, apoyados y animados por los avanzados. Y que no os dé miedo cometer algún error, puesto que ello generará una cascada de valiosísimos consejos que os serán de gran ayuda.

En fin.... espero que valga para algo y que este post no sea un error.

----------


## ignoto

Y después, llego yo y me dedico a reirme hasta el hartazgo de los que empiezan.

Nada me divierte mas que repartir collejas entre los principiantes del CIVAC.

----------


## Manolo Talman

Ignoto... amenazo con estar el 17 de julio en el civac.... me voy a jartar entonces de darte collejas a ti... bueno no sere yo... sera un señor con careta de oso  :twisted:

----------


## zarkov

Desde la perplejidad me gustaría contestar al mensaje de O'Malley:

Sus sin duda acertadas críticas son perfectamente encajadas, que no se malentienda.
Ocurre que sobre aprendizaje y transmisión de conocimiento habría mucho que hablar, pero el sistema que yo llevo utilizando toda mi vida es el de mirar y fijarme mucho. Después asimilar, interiorizar y por último aplicar para hacer.

Por desgracia, este método, por decirlo de alguna manera no es el que debo utilizar para iniciarme en la cartomagia. Oído cocina, comprendido.
Además agradezco tu sinceridad.

Por cierto, yo no habría usado este sistema para corregir un aprendiz.
Saludos.

----------


## zhoraida

Pues siento decir que estoy en desacuerdo con el mensaje... y algunas cosillas me llegaron al alma. 
Creo que la palabra "debe" sería mejor sustituirla por "tiene la opcion de comportarse asi"
Cada persona debido a su experiencia pasada (en magia o no) a su biologia y genética y a todo lo que le rodea, se comporta, actua e interpreta la realidad de una manera. Todo comportamiento es por tanto aceptable (a no ser que sean transgresiones) en una persona porque esa es diferente qu cualquier otra, su mundo es distinto y particular y no por eso mala forma de actuar.
Que bajo tu punto de vista se aprende mas de una manera que de otra? perfecto esa es tu opinion bajo tus experiencias (no digo que opine lo contrario) pero hay gente que puede no verlo asi y habría que respetarlo. 

Un saludo a todos

----------


## kalandraka

Entiendo que quizas O´Malley tiene razon porque habla desde la experiencia. Pero yo desde la experiencia de conocerme hace 26 años te digo O´Malley que llego a presentarme alli el viernes y me hago popo macho. Me gusta la magia, os leo cada dia y varias veces al dia por cierto; pero por circunstancias mi pedido a tiendamagia creo que lo realizare mañana. Entonces yo llego alli y que hago? pues mirar y flipar, mirar y flipar y seguramente aprender. Esta claro que con la practica se aprende muchisimo pero mirando, mirando y remirando quizas algunas personas no es que aprendan mas o menos, simplemente aprenden otras cosas.
UN saludo

----------


## Xavi-Z

> Ocurre que sobre aprendizaje y transmisión de conocimiento habría mucho que hablar, pero el sistema que yo llevo utilizando toda mi vida es el de mirar y fijarme mucho. Después asimilar, interiorizar y por último aplicar para hacer.


Zarkov, no puedo estar más de acuerdo contigo. No creo que exista una regla de aprendizaje universal (de hecho no existe) y un mismo criterio no siempre es aplicable a dos personas distintas. De ahí que las estrategias de enseñanza en pedagogía sean tan variadas. Creo que nadie mejor que uno mismo puede saber a ciencia cierta cuando está preparado para actuar en público.

Un abrazo.

----------


## si66

Yo estoy de acuerdo con Magic ó Malley, creo que mas allá de empezar o no, para poder pararte frente a un público el mago necesita actitud, la misma actitud con la que se debe realizar un doble o un falso depósito.
Esa actitud es indispensable, y dentro de un circulo de magos o aficionados es lo mejor para poder ser corregido en cada uno de los errores.
Entiendo que uno se sienta nervioso, a mi me tiemblan las manos cada vez que hago algun juego, que a medida que avazan van tomando confianza. No es una obligación, cada uno hace lo que quiere, pero el consejo que dió Magic ó Malley es perfecto, hay que tomarlo como cada uno quiere, pero es real, no hay nada mejor que juntarse con magos o aficionados y poder practicar con ellos.

----------


## zarkov

> Yo estoy de acuerdo con Magic ó Malley, creo que mas allá de empezar o no, para poder pararte frente a un público el mago necesita actitud, la misma actitud con la que se debe realizar un doble o un falso depósito.


Hola:
Me gustaría aclararte, porque luego los hilos van derivando, que precisamente no puedo estar más de acuerdo contigo. En mi caso, la actitud ante el público y la seguridad, debido a mi trabajo (por el que me pagan y del que vivo) la llevo cultivando hace unos lustros y es indispensable.

Aprovecho la ocasión para agradecer lo que entiendo como ánimos en algunos de los posts anteriores. Esto me demuestra que no me equivoqué cuando hace menos de un mes comencé en esto de las cartas y me registré en este foro.

Gracias a todos y hasta siempre.

----------


## _aprendiz_

pos yo estoy de acuerdo con O'Malley la mejor manera de aprender creo que es racticando delante de alguien que sabe para que te comente lo que puedes mejorar

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

A ver, que luego malinterpretamos y nos liamos a cacharrazos.  8) 

Numero puntos:

1.- Mi mensaje pretendía animar a los magos con menos experiencia para que no se sientan cohibidos a mostrar su magia (a su nivel) ante otros. Porque, en general, no hay motivo y encontrarán muchos beneficios.

2.- Zarkov: Obviamente en la lectura no se aprecian los matices que damos en la charla. No era, para nada, una crítica hacia ti. Pretendía ser un ejemplo y quizá no debí decir 'su actitud fue' sino 'pareció' (he editado el mensaje en este sentido). No obstante, te mando un Mp (y un abrazo). Por cierto, no sé si tu método es bueno o no para introducirte en la cartomagia, pero si te digo que nos quedamos con las ganas de que participaras. Para eso somos muy corporativos y nos gusta que en las reuniones todos bebamos (con moderación), riamos y compartamos magia   :Smile1:  . Nos gusta que el que venga se sienta integrado desde el principio, como uno más. Finalmente: No, no te equivocaste con tu decisión. Espero que sigas animado, sobre todo a unirte a nosotros todos los viernes que quieras.   :Wink:  

(¿Qué método habrías usado para corregir?)

3.- Zhoraida: Ha habido varios 'debe' de varias personas, no me ha quedado claro a quién te referías. 

4.- Kalandraka: Vale, pues después de hacerte caquita, nos haces un juego, ¿vale?  :P 

5.- A TODOS: Mi mensaje es una opinión personal, criticable como cualquier otra. Para eso es, también, el foro, para que nos expresemos, seamos rebatidos y, por qué no, cambiemos nuestra visión.  :shock: 

PS: Ignoto, eres cruel hasta la saciedad. (Y feo).  :twisted: 

Sigamos debatiendo, sin malos rollos ¿eh? que sino me voy a liar a sordabirones con todo quisqui.  :evil:

----------


## sanmiguel

Creo que siempre es importante el apoyo que puedan brindarte gente con mayor experiencia , pero sobretodo.. "la actitud". El hecho de que Magic O'Malley se "preocupe" de gente con  menos experiencia en esto de la magia, sin duda, me hace perder ese "miedo" a realizar juegos delante de magos. En mi caso, no siento ningún tipo de vergüenza en hablar en público, o hacer cualquier cosa...(y aquí está la diferencia) que sepa en la que me puedo defender lo suficiente como para no sentirme "pequeñito". Creo que todos, en nuestro trabajo, estudios,.. podemos sentirnos más o menos seguros de lo que estamos haciendo... pero quizás no en algo en lo que somos "nuevos". Por eso, felicitar a Magic O'Malley (y quien dice él, dice cualquier mago...) que trata de hacer que nos sintamos menos "pequeñitos"...

----------


## zhoraida

> 3.- Zhoraida: Ha habido varios 'debe' de varias personas, no me ha quedado claro a quién te referías. 
> 
> Sigamos debatiendo, sin malos rollos ¿eh? que sino me voy a liar a sordabirones con todo quisqui.  :evil:


Oye que yo en ningun momento quise crear polemica simplemente dije que no estaba de acuerdo con lo que comentabas en tu post... en el hecho de que cada uno se comporta como sabe, puede o ha aprendido y es la manera que mejor le funciona o la que mejor sabe. Por lo tanto decia que el "deber" no me parecia bien encajado porque viene de un opinion y una experiencia (la tuya)
Sin animo de ofender por supuesto
UN saludo

----------


## zarkov

Por terminar, por lo menos por mi parte, con la polémica me gustaría decir que he recibido un muy amable privado de O'Malley.

La consecuencia que saco es que al final no se ha acabado de entender la cosa, por lo menos como yo y mi sensibilidad la entienden.
En el magnífico primer mensaje de O'Malley hay un fondo muy interesante y en el que creo que se puede estar de acuerdo en muchos puntos.
Peeeeero...
Párrafo editado
para hacerlo no era necesario dar nombres que pueden herir susceptibilidades.

Además, a veces las apariencias engañan y se puede malinterpretar la actitud de algunas personas. Sobre todo cuando las opinones se ponen por escrito y es difícil transmitir el tono adecuado.

La corrección que el veterano hace al aprendiz y la aceptación y mejora de éste, es el proceso básico de aprendizaje. No obstante, las correcciones, para que sean eficaces creo que deben producirse primero en privado.
Fin de edición

Un abrazo para todos.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Al igual que en privado, pido públicamente disculpas a Zarkof por haber hecho que mi mensaje pareciera un 'señalarle con el dedo' cuando no era esa, ni mucho menos, mi intención.

Él vino, observó   :shock: y se comportó maravillosamente con nosotros  :D  aunque no hizo ningún juego  :roll: . Como bien ha dicho (y ahora sé y comprendo) observó, estudió, disfrutó.... yo interpreté que le abrumamos y quise animar a los noveles a no sentirse así. Lo expresé de una manera errónea  :-(  y Zarkov se sintió ofendido' (seguramente con mucha razón). Mil disculpas.  :Oops:  

Zhoraida: Cuando digo que alguien 'debe' no pretende ser ni imperativo ni categórico. Cámbiese por 'Creo que debería'. Gracias por tu puntualziación.  :D 

En definitiva:

Con mi reiteración de disculpas por delante, y ahora que todo está aclarado, sigamos (el que quiera) charlando sobre cómo vemos/nos sentimos cuando se reúnen magos de distinto nivel.

----------


## ignoto

¡Ah!
¡Los problemas de la expresión escrita!

Vayamos por "piazos".

Para aprender bien magia es imprescindible (¡Ojo! ¡No estoy dando una opinión personal pensada a la ligera!) el corregir algunas cosas que únicamente puede apreciar otra persona que te está viendo.
No siempre se puede sustituir esa persona por una cámara de vídeo y, mucho menos, por un espejo.
En esto soy taxativo, hace falta que te corrija otra persona.
¿Quien?
¿Alguien que sepa lo mismo, o menos, que tú?
Tal vez sea mejor que te corrija alguien que tenga algo mas de experiencia.
Solamente te pueden corregir si te ven hacer un juego por lo que...


Por otra parte, es importante tener en cuenta que, además de que la letra escrita puede resultar ofensiva cuando las intenciones no lo son, muchos de nosotros (no sólo es mi caso, también el de O'Malley) nos conectamos desde el trabajo y a escondidas.
Eso nos hace escribir con prisas y sin repasar lo escrito.

Es triste pero mas triste es llorar.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Ahí está el sabio Ignoto poniendo las íes bajo los puntos.

Ilustro: yo presenté un juego ante la pandilla de habilidosos de Tres Cantos. todos atendieron con interés, participaron como lo habría hecho un esepctador y, al acabar, me desbarataron gran parte del juego, recalcándo los puntos débiles y, también, resaltando los fuertes. Agora el juego está mucho más pulido y lo presento habitualmente. (Aunque el viernes, gracias a Zarkof, aprendí que no debo hacerlo mal sentado... o se vé lo que no tiene que verse). Sin ellos estaría presentando la versión inicial.... habría sido una pena.

Y lo de las dificultades de la escritura desde la 'ofi' es bien cierto. Estas dificultades son inenarrables.

----------


## Xavi-Z

Asi que conectándose al foro desde el trabajo y a escondidas ¿eh?... Pues que sepais que me parece muy mal porque.... upss... por ahí viene mi jefe...  :Oops:

----------


## sanmiguel

Lo que podríamos hacer es una quedada de aprendices de Valencia... Yo soy de Ontinyent, que tengo cerca Valencia y Alicante... aunque ya no tengo coche!! cosas de los años... se hacen mayores... que si cambio de no se que.. que si cambio de no se cuantos...   :-( ¡¡con lo que quería yo a mi forfi!! snif.. snif...  Podríamos quedar una tarde en una cervecería de por aquí... Unas cervecitas, una baraja y ganas de pasarlo bien!! ¿Alguien se apunta?  :roll:

----------


## zarkov

Tengo que daros una primicia:

Al final me voy a tener que casar con O'Malley (bueno, ya lo consultaré en casa).

Perdonadme todos   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:  en especial O'Malley.

Es lo malo de la edad, que te llega la incontinencia:


















Verbal y epistolar.
Para la otra incontinencia creo que todavía me falta.

Nos vemos.

----------


## kalandraka

Ayssssssssss que bonito todos en amor y compañia!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lo mio simplemente era un aviso de lo que puede pasar si alguna vez me invitais auno de esos aquelarres que os montais en tres cantos jejeje.
Si es que se puede ir de voyeur claro  :Smile1: 

PD. Por cierto mañana tendria que llegarme el pedido a tiendamagia, que nervios por dios!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Al final me voy a tener que casar con O'Malley (bueno, ya lo consultaré en casa).


Vale, ¿Cuantos litros de vodka traes como dote? 8)

----------


## magomago

Que se besennnnnnnnnnnnnn
Que se besennnnnnnnnnnnnn
Yo quiero ir a la despedida de soltero

PD :Esto no es por hacer la pelota , pero entiendo el primer mensaje de MagicO y estoy bastante de acuerdo en "casi" todos los puntos con el.

----------


## jacin

> Lo que podríamos hacer es una quedada de aprendices de Valencia... Yo soy de Ontinyent, que tengo cerca Valencia y Alicante... aunque ya no tengo coche!! cosas de los años... se hacen mayores... que si cambio de no se que.. que si cambio de no se cuantos...   :-( ¡¡con lo que quería yo a mi forfi!! snif.. snif...  Podríamos quedar una tarde en una cervecería de por aquí... Unas cervecitas, una baraja y ganas de pasarlo bien!! ¿Alguien se apunta?  :roll:


Yo me apunto... :o

----------


## zarkov

> Iniciado por zarkov
> 
> Al final me voy a tener que casar con O'Malley (bueno, ya lo consultaré en casa).
> 
> 
> Vale, ¿Cuantos litros de vodka traes como dote? 8)


Un momento, un momento.
Me parece que la dote la aporta la novia.


¿Qué has querido decir con eso?  :evil: 


 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  jajajaja..... ahora resulta que me voy a casar con... ¡¡¡¡¡LA MUJER BARBUDA!!!!! (Vaya foto, colega)

Creo que deberías cambiarte el Nick y ponerte Rasputin..... :mrgreen:

----------


## ignoto

Zarkov era el científico que raptó a Flash Gordon y Dale Arden para que le acompañasen a detener el avance del planeta Mongo que se avalanzaba sobre la Tierra.

----------


## zarkov

> jajajaja..... ahora resulta que me voy a casar con... ¡¡¡¡¡LA MUJER BARBUDA!!!!! (Vaya foto, colega)
> 
> Creo que deberías cambiarte el Nick y ponerte Rasputin..... :mrgreen:


Quien fue a hablar. Si tu pareces el sombrerero loco de Alice in Wonderland. Juas juas juas.




Y mi foto no es de Rasputín y es de una película. Ya veo que no te gusta el cine  :Wink:

----------


## magomago

http://www.definicion.org/ignoto
No se si estaba ya posteado,pero ya iba siendo hora.

----------


## zarkov

> Zarkov era el científico que raptó a Flash Gordon y Dale Arden para que le acompañasen a detener el avance del planeta Mongo que se avalanzaba sobre la Tierra.


Científico loco, no te digo más.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Y mi foto no es de Rasputín y es de una película. Ya veo que no te gusta el cine


La has cagado, listillo:

Podemos, quizá, estar hablando de la película dirigida por Frederick Stephani en 1936. Aquella que contaba con Buster Crabbe, Jean Rogers y Frank Shannon en los papeles principales.

El guión, basado en el comic de Alex Raymond fue escrito por el propio Stephani, Ella O'Neill (Su nieta es miembro de este foro), Basil Dickey y George H. Plympton 

Frank Shannon (Zarkof) participó también en la serie de 1940, así como en otras películas del género como 'El fantasma' (1943) o 'Batman' (1943).....


Que no sé de cine, dice el tío. 20 años dirigiendo y presentando un programa de radio sobre cine y me dice que no tengo ni idea.... :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: 



Y que sepas que lo del sombrero de Alice in Wonderland no te lo perdono...........................................  ............ (Casi se me corta la digestión de la risa, mamón   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  )

----------


## jacin

> Podemos, quizá, estar hablando de la película dirigida por Frederick Stephani en 1936. Aquella que contaba con Buster Crabbe, Jean Rogers y Frank Shannon en los papeles principales.
> 
> El guión, basado en el comic de Alex Raymond fue escrito por el propio Stephani, Ella O'Neill (Su nieta es miembro de este foro), Basil Dickey y George H. Plympton 
> 
> Frank Shannon (Zarkof) participó también en la serie de 1940, así como en otras películas del género como 'El fantasma' (1943) o 'Batman' (1943).....



'Pasmao' me has 'dejao'
 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> 'Pasmao' me has 'dejao'


Y si no llegas a entrecomillar los participios te dejaba 'abollao' el cráneo con los ejemplares completos, edición de lujo, del Diccionario de la RAE.   :Lol:

----------


## Jeff

Esto es lo que yo busco para mi... nuestro libro, con tu permiso Magic O'Malley, deseo usar tu texto para reflejarlo en este libro. Ya me diras si quieres que ponga tu nombre o no!, tambien incluire el de Ignoto, claro esta, sin su nombre, es mas le pondré un sobre nombre... a ver... el de la fabada asturiana!, claro esta, por las velas (los que no sabeis de lo que hablo, busquen en el foro, ala a leer todos los mensajes que es entretenido que yo estoy hasta los teques teques del espidifen 600 de tanto leer, pero hay que ver la cantidad de sabiduria que hay, incluyendo los comentarios de Magic O'Malley y Ignoto, perdon, mr Fabada Asturiana...)
Saludos

PD, obviamente estoy de acuerdo con Magic O'Malley, sin quitarle la razon a Zhoraida.

----------


## ignoto

Puedes llamarme "Con un par de patos".

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

JEFF:

Puedes usar desde 'TODOS hemos... hasta ...gran ayuda'. Pero me gustaría ver, si acambias algo, tu versión final.


Son 1000 libras o un barril de 500 galones de Guinness. 8-)

----------


## ExTrEm0

Volviendo al tema original, me sitneo MUY MUY identificado con el mensaje de O'Malley. Las pocas veces que me he reunido con el "círculo" de mi ciudad (somos sólo unos pocos) me da "miedo" presentar algo, pero no porque sí, sino por la siguiente razón:

            · Una vez fuimos a ver todos a René Lavand (una gozada). Al terminar empezamos todos a hablar y yo era el más "nuevo". Cada uno empezó a hablar de cuántos años llevaban en la magia, etc. Y me dio un poco de miedo pero me sentí bien para practicar mi magia. Me dijeron que hiciera algo, y como estábamos en la calle todos de pie, pues tuve que realizar juegos de calle como Ambiciosa o Ultimate Transpo. Mientras los iba haciendo, había uno que decía (eso no lo hagas que es feo) y eso que era un movimiento totalmente cubierto y que nadie (luego fui preguntando a la gente) vio. Vamos, que él no actuó de "espectador" propiamente dicho, y luego él que me decía esas cosas mientras hacía los juegos (cosa que me ponía más nervioso aún si cabe) me realizó los mismos juegos, y yo como no soy rencoroso sí que fui un buen espectador aún sabiendo lo que me iba a hacer, y encima se puso como de prepotente diciéndome cosas como "¿Ves como se hace y no como lo haces tú?" Cosas como estas me han hecho "separarme" un poco de dicho círculo aunque seguramente iré a sus reuniones.

         Pero claro, ese fue un caso especial, seguro que si fuera con gente como O'Malley no me importaría desplegar todo mi "arsenal mágico".

P.D.--> Vaya tostón acabo de soltar, sorry.

----------


## Jeff

Vale Ignoto, de ahora en adelante me referio a ti en el "book" como "con un par de patos", ahora si me lo explica (si se puede) porque me sonaba mejor Mr Fabada Asturiana! Y para Magic O'Malley tranquilo, que antes de remitir la obra final (que todavia queda para ratos...meses...) informare a los involucrados para que revisen sus comentarios por si acaso cambian de parecer o quieran rectificar algo antes de su publicacion final. Saludos,
que grande es la amistad en este foro, reboza de humor, magia, consejos y sinceridad. De aqui a unos años no habra magos y aficionados sobre la faz de la tierra que no nos conozcan!!!

Saludos

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Verás, Jeff, voy a cometer un terrible delito. Al igual que no se debe desvelar como se hace un juego de mágia, no debería desvear quién es Ignoto. Pero lo haré:

Ignoto es un personaje dotado con el don de la Inmortalidad. Está ahí, clavado en la cuarentena con sus gafitas de topo y su media melena al viento (me refiero a que lleva pelo en la mitad trasera de la cabeza) aparentemente de paso, pero está siemrpe. Hoy es Ignoto, gran creador de juegos mágicos. Sin embargo antes era Popular, gran compositor de canciones tradicionales. Pero mucho antes era Anónimo, ese grande y prolífico escritor tanto en lengua castellana como en muchas otras.

Para cuando acabes el libro... quén sabe qué personalidad habrá adoptado. :roll:

----------


## sanmiguel

Bueno, bueno... de moemento uno para la quedada en una cervecería irlandesa de Ontinyent... Supongo que a nadie.. (ejem.. ejem.. Magic O'Malley) le gusta la Guiness bien fresquita... Venga que este veranito tenemos que hacer una tarde de pintas y magia... ¡¡Animaos!!

----------


## zarkov

> Iniciado por zarkov
> 
> Y mi foto no es de Rasputín y es de una película. Ya veo que no te gusta el cine 
> 
> 
> Que no sé de cine, dice el tío. 20 años dirigiendo y presentando un programa de radio sobre cine y me dice que no tengo ni idea.... :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


Ves como el otro día me fijé mucho. Ya sabía lo del cine, era para que te lucieras. Por cierto, ¿qué enciclopedia de cine tienes? o, ¿te has apañado con el gugle?  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  Vale, colega... como ves me lo has puesto a 'webo'.


En cuanto a tu pregunta... Un buen periodista nunca revela sus fuentes   8-)

----------


## Patito

> Puedes llamarme "Con un par de patos".


Ya estamos metiéndonos con los patos..... :?   :D 

Bueno, en parte estoy de acuerdo con O'Malley: estoy de acuerdo en que los novatos tenemos que servirnos de la experiencia y sabiduría ajena para recibir críticas constructivas. Pero creo también que más de uno "no-nóvel" se tendría que aplicar el cuento y, como dijo aquel: "Dejad que los nóveles se acerquen a mí", ya que hay más de uno que desperecia lo que estás haciendo, interrumpiendo, quitándote las cartas para hacerlo él (por supuesto, más bonito y más mejor), o diciendo que ese juego ya lo conoce...
En resumen, que llegas con toda la ilusión del mundo para mostrar un juego y que te den su opinión, y lo que recibes es un desprecio hacia lo que estás haciendo.
Ojo, no digo que todos sean igual: también por propia experiencia puedo afirmar que hay bastantes que nos tratan con respeto, nos dejan hacer lo que queremos hacer y luego nos critican (de buen rollo, para ayudarnnos). Pero, al menos en mi círculo, hay más de uno que quiere ir de sobradillo. Aún así, sigo contando con la ayuda de los otros magos, que respetan más la magia de los demás.

Hala, toma parrafada!


P.D.: Por cierto, O'Malley e Ignoto, parecéis un matrimonio de abueletes cascarrabias... No habrá un amor idílico entre vosotros?...  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## ignoto

Te vas a enterar de lo que te va a decir este sobradillo.

¿Será posible?

Hondonadas de zurriagazos van a diluviar.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Patito:

1.- Yo que tú le pediría Royalties a Ingono por su apropiación ilegal de personalidad.

2.- Cierto es que magos 'sobrados' hay en todas partes (como en todo aspecto de la vida) pero son los menos. Eso sí, ya puestos a dar recomendaciones animo (sé que es difícil) a que cuando uno se encuentar con alguno de estos, tome la siguiente actitud:

-El novel comienza su rutinilla y el 'listillo' comienza a interrumpirle. 

- El novel podría decir: 'Si no te importa, y ya que me quieres ayudar, me gustaría que me dejaras acabar y luego valores el conjunto'. Probablemente será suficiente para que el 'listillo' deje de tocarle las pelotas. Sé que es difícil pero... ¿Acaso ese novel no quiere mejorar? Pues se ha de mejorar en todo. Tarde o temprano querrá actuar en público, ¿no? Me refiero ante un público profano, en un bar, en fiestas... Allí se puede encontrar con situaciones en las que tiene que tener una personalidad fuerte que le permita salir airoso de las pesadeces del público. Pues nada mejor que empezar creciéndose ante el 'listillo' (lo entrecomillo para no llamarle 'gili-doors').


-Cabe la posibilidad de que el 'listillo' no acepte lo propuesto y siga incordiando. Bien, se merece un clarísimo 'Perdona, creí que estaba ante un mago' (lo de ' y no ante un #@#%&@#llas' es opcional). Guardas las cartas y le dejas ahí. Si hay más magos (decentes) te aseguro que estarán de parte del novel. Y éste último habrá dado un paso muy grande con esta postura digna.

3.- Lo mío con Ignoto es imposible... en este mismo hilo se ha hablado de mi boda con el ruso....

----------


## magomago

> Mientras los iba haciendo, había uno que decía (eso no lo hagas que es feo) y eso que era un movimiento totalmente cubierto y que nadie (luego fui preguntando a la gente) vio.


Pienso que este es un caso que se debe evitar entre los magos,primero dejemos hacer el juego , y despues lo que te ha parecid o los fallos posibles que has podido ver,siempre bajo un punto de vista subjetivo.Porque al hacer lo que te hicieron extremo te rompen el ritmo del juego,pierdes la concentracion,y con todo eso rompe el efecto completamente.
Asi que la proxima vez que te lo hagan con una sonrisa en la boca dile:"Cuando termine el juego me lo comentas que si no me pierdoooooooo tio y me pongo mas nervioso". Ya veras como el mago no abrira la boca mientras tu haces algun juego,si la abre pues entonces....... no se ..... matalo , amordázalo ,lo que se te ocurra.
En mi círculo nunca he visto tal actitud y a veces reconozco que soy poco critico con los juegos que me hacen y a la vez la gente es poco critica con los juegos que yo hago (Lo cual a veces para mi es malo),y las veces que me criticaron mas , fueron las veces que mas perfeccioné los juegos.

----------


## Patito

> Te vas a enterar de lo que te va a decir este sobradillo.
> 
> ¿Será posible?
> 
> Hondonadas de zurriagazos van a diluviar.


Sabes que no iba por tí, y ya sabes a qué elementos me refiero...
De todos modos, yo soy más grande que tú, así que no te pases!  :Wink:  
O has visto alguna vez a un pato de 120 kilos?!


O'Malley, por partes:
1.- Lo de royalties, ya se lo cobraré, ya... :twisted: 
2.- Directamente me preocupo de hacer magia a quien la disfrute o a quien me pueda aportar algo, por lo que a esos "gilidicks" que dices, ni me molesto en acercarme.
3.- Que no me entere yo que ahora vas a dejar plantado a Ignoto por un tovarich, ¡¿eh?! ¡Que luego me viene a mí a contarme sus desamores!

Gracias por el consejo.

Saludos a todos!

----------

